

Running Hunchentoot behind Apache - mcxx
http://www.newartisans.com/blog_files/common.lisp.with.apache.php

======
slashcom
Why wouldn't this be particularly slow? You're running a potentially
inefficient web server with a proxy webserver in front of it. Doing this with
Python's built in webserver (as seen in Django and such) with Apache proxying
is very inefficient and performs poorly compared to Apache with mod_python or
cgi. Even replacing Apache with something LigHTTPd only marginally makes
things faster, since the bottleneck is Python's webserver.

I don't understand why this wouldn't also occur with Hutchentoot. I would
think a CGI interface, or a mod_lisp written much like mod_python or mod_php,
would be significantly faster.

So, all that said, is Hutchentoot a bottleneck?

~~~
tarkin2
I'm not sure about performance but I did try Hunchentoot with mod_lisp2 and
apache and I encountered a number of strange errors (I'm guessing this is
because of mod_lisp2's quality) so much so I had to use Hunchentoot's built-in
server which gave me no problems at all.

On Hunchentoot's page the author does talk about performance issues (for
dynamic not static content) if you care to look. So you're probably right but
it's better to get your system running first and deal with performance second.

However, as I guess apache is faster than most of the homebrew lisp servers
(although this is pure conjecture) I would like to see a more stable mod_lisp.

~~~
zachbeane
Older versions of hunchentoot (named TBNL) used mod_lisp and mod_lisp2 to
communicate requests to the Lisp side in a simplified form (similar to
FastCGI). Since Hunchentoot can speak HTTP directly now, mod_proxy is
effectively the same as mod_lisp for hunchentoot's purposes. mod_lisp is not
an embedded interpreter in Apache.

~~~
Zak
TBNL could speak HTTP directly too. I'd be interested to see a mod_lisp vs
mod_proxy benchmark with Hunchentoot.

------
jimbokun
Did anyone else notice this on the same site?

<http://www.newartisans.com/blog_files/ready.lisp.on.osx.php>

Zero fuss way to get started with Common Lisp on Mac OS X. Aquamacs bundled
with SBCL, launches immediately into REPL at startup. I will recommend this to
anyone who wants to learn Lisp on the Mac.

